# How to make a seafood boil without/less spicy



## chriskas

Hey all,

Love the forum.  Got great tips on the ribs.  Its now a routine thing and the family loves it.  Ive been doing seafood boils for years now and feel like I have it down to an exact science.  My parents now want me to make it for them.... And they can't handle too much spice.  When I googled "shrimp boil without spice," I saw something on this forum.  Never even occurred to me that we have seafood section.  Im gonna be checking out some recipes now!  Now to the question at hand.  

My normal seafood boil (blue crab, shrimp, lobster, clams) is 1/2 cup of zatarain spice per gallon of water in each pot, with either a cup or 1/2 of the liquid.  I throw in some garlic, lemon and onions with that.  My extras are gizzard, turkey neck, sausage, corn and potato.  I split that up in 3 to 4 pots so I can control the heat and make sure nothing is over cooked.  Simple and easy.  It comes out spicy, friend can handle it, family cannot.  Now i was thinking I can cut the spice in half 1/4 cup per gallon of water and cut the liquid down.  But then I thought, it will lose a lot of flavor.  The other non-spice I can think of now is bays leafs and I've done beer before.  What else can I add?  What goes well with zatarains?  It took me a MANY tries to get just the right amount of spice and the perfect timing for each individual things.  

What are you guy's thoughts?  Thanks in advance, forum is awesome.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Old Bay Seasoning is used quite often for a mild seafood boil. You could use it straight or doctor it up to add heat. Or add it to your diluted Zatarian mix.


----------

